# Cowboy Pinto Beans



## low&slow (Aug 11, 2008)

Im making some of my pinto beans tonight and thought I would share the recipe with yall.

2 cups pinto beans - wash and soak overnight in 8 cups of water
The next day wash beans again and add 6 cups of fresh water and 1 lb. ham hock and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to a simmer and simmer for about 2 hours.

Then add
1/2 onion chopped
2 jalapenos de-seeded and chopped
1 clove of garlic sliced fine
Continue to simmer for another 2 hours or until beans are soft. You might need to add a little more water at this point.

Then add
1 - 6oz. can of tomato paste
Kosher salt to taste
Cracked black pepper to taste
2 tablespoons of sugar
1 quart sized baggie of leftover smoked chopped brisket
Continue to simmer for another hour

Remove from stove and let sit for an hour, then dig in. Enjoy...


----------



## desertlites (Aug 11, 2008)

sounds great! what part of beans and ham hock together is not right?great combo u have there thanks.


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds great.  Just a note for those that get a little flatulent(OK fart) a couple drops of liquid Iodine while soaking the beans minimizes the problem.  It has something to do with interfering with some enzyme in the beans.  Not to much though or you'll get a metallic taste.


----------



## queen p (Sep 7, 2008)

x
I'm sorry.
I don't understand.
What does this mean?

Karie,
who is hot and sweaty and sticky and greasy... In a good way,
And will be posting to Roll Call (I finally got caught and called out! <G>) and if it looks decent at all, Maybe a Q-View of what I've been up to to make me so hot and sweaty and sticky and greasy today! <G>


----------



## desertlites (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it means what I did to my chili today-added a chunk of a brisket I smoked couple months ago. figgure 100* today and I make chili-


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 7, 2008)

Yer a glutton for punishment.....


----------



## white cloud (Sep 8, 2008)

Them beans sound great. Just so happens I have a few quart bags of brisket in the freezer and will try this out.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## smokewatcher (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds great, but I've never had leftover brisket.


----------



## lawdog (Sep 8, 2008)

left over brisket..........what's that???


----------

